
Perspectives on a Universal Basic Income - emkemp
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2015/09/perspectives-on-a-universal-basic-income/
======
OlivierAuber2
Perspectives on a Universal #BasicIncome (and #cryptocurrencies). Please have
a look on ucoin.io

